# Hello all



## Katy9 (Nov 22, 2019)

Betrayed wife here - hoping to make some sense of what's happening and what to do. Thanks!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Katy, welcome and do post.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Katy9.

May I suggest you post in Coping With Infidelity? You will receive a lot of support and help there.


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

Hang in there Katy, always here if you need to talk. I'm a betrayed husband. So I somewhat know your pain. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

